# Deer hides for gloves



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Does anyone know if any organizations or businesses in the Grand Forks area are giving away a pair of gloves in exchange for a deer hide? I'd like a nice pair of deerskin choppers.


----------

